# My wheelmouse doesn't scroll

## tomkamphuys

My Logitec wheelmouse doesn't scroll when using the wheel.

I've added the line:

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

to /etc/X11/XF86Config but it still doesn't work. Otherwise the mouse is working just fine.

----------

## JoeBWan

Try configuring you section like below.  This allowed me to use my generic scroll mouse with no problems.  I think the major issue is making sure the protocol supports scrolling as well.

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Joe

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

When I first installed gentoo, I had exactly the same problem. I even went out and bought a new mouse   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   Then I modified the file and, presto I could use both mice to scroll.. YAY!

It Works

----------

## rizzo

Yes I think the key for me was setting Protocol to IMPS/2.  I had it at just PS/2 and it didn't work.

----------

## procrustes

That did the trick.  It was just changing PS/2 to IMPS/2 that did it.

Much obliged.

----------

## tomkamphuys

Hatsjikideeee!!

Problem solved.

Thanks!

----------

